# Tina Guo's Acoustic Cello goes Oriental !!



## constaneum (Nov 27, 2014)

Just grabbed a copy of Cinesamples' Tina Guo Acoustic Cello and straight away tested out. It's very simple to use and the sound itself sounds great out of the box ! Here's my try out . feel free to comment !

"Shui Lian"
https://soundcloud.com/constaneum/shui-lian


----------



## Lylee (Nov 27, 2014)

Unfortunately I feel like you took half of the theme from John Powell and Hans Zimmer (Kung Fu Panda score) and modified the other half in an unpleasant way. There are tons of ideas for the oriental style. I also feel that you didn't captured the potential of Tina's VST.


----------



## constaneum (Nov 27, 2014)

First of all, I've only owned Tina's Acoustic Cello Legato, not the full version.

Music is a very subjective thing and there might be similarity in certain context but I personally dont think it sounds like the theme from Kung Fu Panda score. Appreciate if you're able to mention the name of the track from Kung Fu Panda for comparison

I don't mind critics but i'll like to know what you mean by "unpleasant way" as well as "didn't captured the potential of Tina's VST". Appreciate if you're able to provide constructive feedback/comments on how to improve the track instead of just critcising the tracks After all, I believe the main reason for us members to post the tracks here are for education purpose of self improvement, not just for plain criticise purpose? 

Mind to share your expertise and knowledge on how to improve?

Thanks !


----------



## Allen Constantine (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh come on, don't be that strict with the guy. After all he made the song in his own manner, yet indeed only the descend of the version sounds a bit like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIlz3UuPeIE check sec 0:45. Keep going mate. 
PS: a bit of similarities with LOTR scores also. :D


----------



## Alatar (Nov 30, 2014)

I find the peace pleasant all the way. Don't know Kung Fu Panda, so cannot comment on any similarities.

The piano sounds very nice (What piano did you use?). The cello sounds good too, but a little artificial at times. But on the other hand, a solo-cello is hard to play realistically using samples. I think.


----------



## pierre434 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello,
Constaneum, thanks for sharing your music !
This cello sounds good and do the job.
Some users, yet, complain that as it's a legato patch only, the attacks don't respond immediately when we play it, as it were some latency; 
Do you feel the same ?
And maybe, this is that kind of latency which makes it sound "little artificial" at few times ?


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 2, 2014)

Place the notes a little bit before the bar kicks in. That solves it :D


----------



## pierre434 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks Allen !
By the way, congrats for the tune you made with this soft instru !

So,does this delay is really annoying (always thinking about playing with anticipation) or totally acceptable ?

Thanks


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 2, 2014)

Totally acceptable. Think of it as a real cello (which it is but scripted and programmed). Sometimes you just might not want to be on that specific bar right? it adds some realism to it :D


----------



## constaneum (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi. Thanks for the comments. The piano used here is 4Front piano. I tend to use it for spacey piano sound.

The legato transition is indeed quite sluggish. I can't seem to find a way to use it for fast line passage even though it's mentioned in the video walkthrough that it can do fast passage. 50% of the note velocity triggers expressive legato where as 100% note velocity triggers a slightly harsher attack at the start of the note (not really the marcato style which i've expected). Really wish they'll be able to improve on that. 

If you're a Cinesample user for the CineOrchestral series like Cinewind, Cinebrass & etc, the legato way of using Tina Guo's library isn't the same as the previous. Like what AllenConstantine has mentioned, you'll need to "Place the notes a little bit before the bar kicks in". A bit way before than Cinewind/Cinebrass (if you're familiar with its Legato workflow) 

Overall, i think it's quite nice sounding for the tone. Good for slow and expressive lead line.


----------

